# Haven't seen a post yet about jams and jellies.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

But making them are part and parcel as well as cooking. And now is the time to be doing it. I know I is.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh...jams and jellies!!! You can eat them by themselves...BUT...the best way is to make your own...and hotpepper jelly takes precidence over the "berry kind"...YUM!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I love pepper jelly. I use it on buttered biscuits and glaze ribs with it too.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Once I get the shop going I really hope get some time to do it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love homemade elderberry jelly. Only problem is, I don't eat sugar anymore.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody have a good recipe for jalapeno jelly?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

rocket.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/jalapeno-jelly/


----------

